# Vivarium



## Martin in Holland (18 Dec 2016)

My LFS asked me if I knew how to make a vivarium, and I said "yes of course". Actually I never made one before, I have only seen them on photo's..... me and my big mouth.... the LFS asked me to help them, which actually means that she wants me to do it, so I went on Youtube to educate myself.
Using common sense I thought I would be able to do this, but I found some problem along the way, the biggest problem was that I couldn't find a pump and water misting system here in this short time, so I came up with another way which seems to work pretty well, I wouldn't put dart frogs in it though, but for plants it is good enough.



 
This is the first one (I actually made 2) in the almost finished state, there are some Bromelias and Tradiscantias added on the wood.... new photo's and/or videos will follow.

I am quit pleased with the result(s), and more importantly, so was the LFS owner.


----------



## zozo (18 Dec 2016)

Looking good Martin for a first timer.  A while ago i looked it all up because i found a lot of things with a different style still was the same name like you gave it. "Vivarium" That isn't incorrect.. But actualy Vivaristic and Vivarium is a collectivum for every kind of natural biological living space we recreate.. Where, from latin, Vivus = living and Ärium = room or space. So and aquarium is also a vivarium for aquatics, a Paludarium for both equaly divided thats a vivarium with a water and land represantation. A Riparium is representation of a riparian zone which is the interface or transition from water to land at a stream or river/lake shore.

I thought you maybe would like to know.. All we create ending on arium is a Vivarium.. And then it is devided into something we try to recreate. Which still leaves us with a lot of imagination.  So i wonder what was on your mind while creating it?

I'm i correct with saying nice Riparium you made there??


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Dec 2016)

@zozo .... It is kinda confusing indeed if you look for definitions on Vivarium, Riparium, Terrarium and Paludarium. I couldn't find a clear and simple definition, so I kept it general.
The water part is mostly there to feed the trickle system and because it is for a fish tank shop, it was something that made more sense to me to have a bit of water in it.
I could have called it a Riparium indeed, but what's in a name....

Anyway, it was great fun to make one and now I want one for myself....shoot...no space


----------



## zozo (19 Dec 2016)

It is confusing, for many i guess, for me it definitely was when i found out that my aquarium also is a vivarium and if the one with the overhanging marginal emersed growth grew into a riparium.. Since i'm very intersted in this concept and kinda like to go on with it to have the best of a few worlds instead of just one. So i also do want one too and definitely going to follow your works.. 

Not to nitpick on it.. But just to get an idea of what to think about and how to scape and scale it in a natural as possible way and choosing the correct vegitation and livestock. Like we also do (try) in our tanks as aquarium when we are scaping and giving it a style. I know what you mean whats in the name in the end it's a vivarium nobody can deny that even if you call it Vanessa.  So i started to search and look it up to find out what the heck i'm actualy doing or trying to recreate and what the definitions are.

And actualy it is in the name..
Ripa = (river) shore
Palus = swamp, bog, marsh.
Aqua = water
Terra = land
etc.


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Dec 2016)

Ripalusaquaterrarium?.....maybe that would cover it? LOL


----------



## Martin in Holland (29 Dec 2016)

Finished both Vivarium/Riparium and I looking in every corner of my home to build one for myself....no such luck.


 

 
An impression of both tanks.

I also made 3 Youtube videos of the build.
Here are the links for those who are interested: 
part 1      
part 2      
part 3


----------



## zozo (29 Dec 2016)

Thanks for showing..  Very nicely done Martin..  If you are still planning to put orchids in it on the wood.. You maybe wan to take a look at some Bulbophyllum sp. a few small ones are from Asia like the Bulbophyllum Taiwanense, are relatively easy and have very nice intriguing flower shape.  Obviously from Taiwan, can't imagine it hard to be found in China. Tho China is big, i do not know. And or the Creeping button fern - Pyrrosia nummularifolia ditributed over south east Asia. Very nice small fern growing in trees. Both very popular in the Vivarium trade because of their managable size..


----------



## Martin in Holland (30 Dec 2016)

Thanks Marcel, I will look for that Orchid, but even though it's native to Taiwan it will not always be easy to find here. The Creeping button fern I can collect here, that one is growing here everywhere.


----------



## KarthikC (30 Dec 2016)

That project looks so good.   Inspiring, actually!

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## zozo (30 Dec 2016)

Martin in China said:


> Thanks Marcel, I will look for that Orchid, but even though it's native to Taiwan it will not always be easy to find here. The Creeping button fern I can collect here, that one is growing here everywhere.



Unbeleivable isn't it, that creeping button fern i can only find occasionally it is very rare sometimes available between 10 and 20 euro for a very small plant and always sold out in no time. And you have it growing everywhere? Amazing!  Good luck with the orchid.. There is another you might find interesting Bulbophyllum Minutissima, it's one of the smallest in this genus. Same region..


----------



## Martin in Holland (30 Dec 2016)

zozo said:


> that creeping button fern i can only find occasionally it is very rare


Let me know if you want one, I can send it to you, it may take some time to get there.


----------



## zozo (30 Dec 2016)

Martin in China said:


> Let me know if you want one, I can send it to you, it may take some time to get there.



Thanks a lot Martin, that would be awsome.. I definitevly come back on that that next year after the winter.. For now it's to cold to leave plants that long in the mail. It's bellow 0°C to often at the time, it will not survive the trip.


----------



## zozo (20 Jan 2017)

Martin! I found another one..  Not going to say it must be easy for you to find, but it's origine is Southern China. .
Selaginella uncinata, it's a fern, it's a small creeper. It thrives in moist invironments and it colors blueish under favorable light conditions..




Common name in the west, peakock moss..  Never mind.. It's a stunner..


----------



## Martin in Holland (24 Jan 2017)

Cool plant, I will keep my eyes open for that one for sure.


----------

